# 9mm Ammo for the Range



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Looking for cheap 9mm FMJ ammo for the range. The cheapest factory loads I can find in my area are PMC Bronze and Magtech. Does anyone have experiences with those loads? And if yes....which one is better?

Unfortunately, here in my town are no Walmarts that sell ammunition....IT'S L.A.! Or do they??????

And by the way....what is the deal with the Ammo shortage I read about....???


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I"ve used Magtech in my Glocks as well as my XD's. Never had a problem with them feeding and are accurate.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I like Winchester White Box or Remington Shur Shot.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

What do you consider cheap? How much are you paying for what you are able to get? Don't forget that you can buy ammo on line, I know that shipping costs aren't good but if you need ammo it's an alternative method.
I've used Magtech & PMC 9mm ammo with no problems, but WWB at WalMart goes for $24/100 in my area.
California is a horse of a different color when it comes to firearms & ammo so I guess you'll just have to find out where to buy ammo from people in your area.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Well....I think I found a good ammo deal in LA. I can get 9mm Magtech, Blazer Brass, and PMC for $12.95 for a box of 50. Cheaper I couldn't find it.


----------



## NickCardoza (May 28, 2010)

Gebirgsjäger said:


> Well....I think I found a good ammo deal in LA. I can get 9mm Magtech, Blazer Brass, and PMC for $12.95 for a box of 50. Cheaper I couldn't find it.


go to your local ranges and ask if they carry range loads. out here in vegas i pick up 100 9mm rounds for about 18-20 bucks plus tax at some ranges.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I've used Magtech & Blazer Brass with no problems.
I've heard that the Korean PMC has improved their ammo and is now range decent.

Myself, I like to get ammo by the case, online & usually use Fed AE, WWB or CCI Independence for range use. Cost decides which one.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Blazer Brass is pretty good stuff, and the original aluminum-casing Blazer is VERY accurate in all my 9mm Glocks. I also use the Remington 115 JHP in the green 100-round double-stacked-tray boxes, and the Federal Champion; both are decent, but the Champion is so low-powered that it will barely cycle my ported Glock 17C. The 100 round Winchester Value Packs (packed loose, just poured in) are reliable, but never have been very accurate in my guns. Still good close-range rapid-fire ammo.


----------



## kyxd (Jun 13, 2010)

I use Winchester white box.......100/24 dollars and change at Wal Mart....it's a shame that before Obama came in I could get the same box for 14 bucks.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Winchester White Box @ WalMart, 100 round value pack. Good for target practice and I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Gebirgsjäger said:


> Looking for cheap 9mm FMJ ammo for the range. The cheapest factory loads I can find in my area are PMC Bronze and Magtech. Does anyone have experiences with those loads? And if yes....which one is better?
> 
> Unfortunately, here in my town are no Walmarts that sell ammunition....IT'S L.A.! Or do they??????
> 
> And by the way....what is the deal with the Ammo shortage I read about....???


Some place on this and other sites I posted my experience with PMC ammo. In brief, I ended up with a round lodged in the barrel, long story short, PMC did not reply to my email, phone calls, letter asking them what I should do with balance of the 1,000 round I purchased. I didn't ask for a refund, just asked how to safely dispose of the remaining rounds and to let them know that they had a problem with that lot number.
They didn't reply even to tell me to go to hell.
Mitch


----------

